# Tulsa Retriever Club



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Tulsa Retriever Club is having a D&Q Sept 8-9 2012 at the Retriever Academy in Miami Oklahoma. Entries close August 28*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*We are having a tailgate Saturday, grilling burgers, brats and brew(or soda). Hope to see some new folks come out and give field trials a try. Entries close Tuesday.
http://www.theretrieveracademy.com*/


----------



## winger (Sep 22, 2010)

Buddy is running the derby. I'll be in the cheering section


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*We need at least 2 more derby entries.* 
https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=5529


----------



## dmac1175 (May 10, 2010)

Congrats to James and Christy Roberts with Josies Qual win!
Congrats to Gabe Winthrow Qual 2nd!
Congrats to Paul Rainbolt with Gypsys Qual 3rd!
That's all I know.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, James and Christy! It sure feels good when you get that Q WIN while still in Derby!

rita


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats to Paul Rainbolt on Gypsy's Qual 3rd!


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Heard Marc Healey and Mac won the Derby!! Way to go! Marc also got fourth with ? Congrats to all placements and those who finished. Philip Carson


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Woohoo, Marc Healey. It's nice to see dogs can excel despite a poor breeder/owner/handler/trainer.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to all that placed and especially to my brother Marc Healey and Mac with the Derby Win and to Frank and Burke with the 3rd. Thanks to the judges for a great test!! Complete results with some pics below.

1st #11 Healmarks Macadamian Nut/ Marc Healey
2nd #9 Little Miss Enchantress/Kristi Roberts
3rd #5 Bayou Magic's Dave Robicheaux "Burke"/Frank Price
4th #1 Healmarks If you can't call Text/Marc Healey
RJ #12 Mobetta's Lake Ryder/Mo Haled
Jams #2 BDM's Eyes To The Skies/Jared Bowin #10 Healmark's Burnt Black Brooke/Kyle Rupe


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats to Burke...one of the TYRoux Gang....

You know Deb if you had been there Saturday you could have had some more pics...just saying


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Way to go Frank and Burke.

Janet


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Jeff Huntington said:


> You know Deb if you had been there Saturday you could have had some more pics...just saying


Jeff,

Heard you and Colby did a nice job at the Qual. Keep it up!

Rich


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Gunners Up said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Heard you and Colby did a nice job at the Qual. Keep it up!
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich one of those learning lessons, but we will be doing it again.

Jeff


----------



## ssmith (Jun 30, 2006)

congrats mark nice job


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats Marc!


----------

